

O'Reilly Books DRM-free for kindle - dhbradshaw
http://toc.oreilly.com/2009/04/over-160-oreilly-books-now-in-kindle-store-without-drm-more-on-the-way.html

======
tlrobinson
A good start. Now give me all of Safari Bookshelf on the Kindle.

I've been using my OLPC XO with Firefox and a GreaseMonkey script in the
meantime... [http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2009/04/06/using-olpc-xo-as-an-
eb...](http://tlrobinson.net/blog/2009/04/06/using-olpc-xo-as-an-ebook-reader-
for-oreillys-safari-books-online/)

------
erlanger
Safari shouldn't have DRM in the first place. And its "token" system for
downloading PDFs is absurd. I say, either give me unlimited tokens or get rid
of watermarks (PDFs are labeled with user info). Having both is logically
wrong.

